# Anfrage Bezugsquelle Spezialschraubendreher für das Öffnen von externer Festplatte



## lusthansa (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, Forum,

ich habe mir durch eigene Blödheit kürzlich das Case einer externen Festplatte (USB) kaputtgemacht. Die Festplatte an sich ist noch okay.

Jetzt will ich die Festplatte aus dem Case raus haben und die neue (selber!!) reintun. Da sensible Firmendaten drauf sind, werde ich sie KEINESFALLS bei Media Markt oder Conrad electronics für diese Dienstleistung abgeben können.

Jetzt hat diese Marotte der Hersteller mit diesen kranken Schraubenzieher-Spezialformen für das Öffnen ihrer Devices ja schon bei Apple (Macbook) angefangen, und wie es scheint, habe ich mir auch so ein Teil eingefangen. 

Ich brauche zum Öffnen allgemein mal einen Torx Schraubendreher. Normale Schraubendreher für Torx-Norm-Schrauben haben aber außen 6 Zacken, ich brauche einen mit 5 und Loch innen. Die 5 Stern-Strahlen dürfen aber nicht so zackig wie bei Torx "für Normale" sein, sondern rund.

Ich habe hier mal ein Foto online gestellt, damit Ihr Euch das besser vorstellen könnt:

Frage: Ich bin schon durch halb BGL & Salzburg getigert, um diese depperten Schraubendreher zu bekommen - nirgends hatte ich Glück; könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, wo ich die beziehen kann und wie die überhaupt heißen? Ich meine, Torx ist es ja NICHT!

Danke für Tipps vorab + guten Rutsch, lusthansa


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



lusthansa hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt will ich die Festplatte aus dem Case raus haben und die neue (selber!!) reintun.


Du willst in das kaputte Gehäuse eine neue Festplatte einbauen?!



lusthansa hat gesagt.:


> Da sensible Firmendaten drauf sind, werde ich sie KEINESFALLS bei Media Markt oder Conrad electronics für diese Dienstleistung abgeben können.


Die haben ihren Pfusch ja auch zu verbergen. 
Ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, aber bei uns hat Atelco seine Werkstatt mitten im Verkaufsraum.
Und solche Sachen machen sie normalerweise auch ohne Termin (bestenfalls sogar kostenlos als Kundenservice).
Und da die Techniker sich ja nicht in ein dunkles Kämmerlein verziehen, kannst Du daneben stehen.
Man braucht also keine Angst um die Daten haben.



lusthansa hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauche zum Öffnen allgemein mal einen Torx Schraubendreher. Normale Schraubendreher für Torx-Norm-Schrauben haben aber außen 6 Zacken, ich brauche einen mit 5 und Loch innen. Die 5 Stern-Strahlen dürfen aber nicht so zackig wie bei Torx "für Normale" sein, sondern rund.


Nee, Torx ist immer 6-Stern.
Alles andere ist kein Torx (auch nicht wenns ähnlich aussieht).

Für das was Du brauchst, scheint es wohl keine reguläre Bezeichnung zu geben.
Wird halt einfach nur als 5-Stern bezeichnet.

Versuche es doch mal in einer Kfz-Werkstatt (kein Scherz).
Oder aber Du kaufst Dir den passenden Bit..... musst halt nur rausfinden welche Grösse Du benötigst.
Beim Baumarkt oder so wirst Du aber nicht fündig, da musst Du schon in einen echten Werkzeug Fachhandel.
Der einzigste Hersteller der mir für diese Bits bekannt ist, ist Hazet.
Einfach mal nach Hazet 2225 googeln.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## lusthansa (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi, danke, genau das, was ich suche ... das mit dem neue FP in altes Case war natürlich ein Sinn-Verdreher. LG lusthansa


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2011)

Mir fallen auf Anhieb nur die "abgerundeten" 6-Sternförmigen mit Innenloch ein, die im Metabo-Bitsatz dabei sind. Ach, da habe ich auch jene mit 5 Ecken gefunden. Link

*Torx Tamper Resistant* oder *Torx Plus Security*. Sollte man im größeren Baumarkt oder im Handyhandel finden.

mfg chmee


----------

